# medisave



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

not too chuffed.....sent away for orange pins and they sent me blues instead because they werent in stock...surely they should have asked me first instead of assuming i could use blues instead?

so...box of 100 blues here if anyone can exchange them for orange?


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

thats a bit crap right enough. if you are stuck for oranges right now you can buy them in much smaller quantities from www.UGM-Supplies.com

i use them all the time and they are excellent.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

redneil75 said:


> thats a bit crap right enough. if you are stuck for oranges right now you can buy them in much smaller quantities from www.UGM-Supplies.com
> 
> i use them all the time and they are excellent.


thanks for that link....

xxxxxx


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

not a problem.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I would write to them and complain tbh, especially if you use them often I would throw that in, they don't want to lose you as a costumer do they :lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Themanabolic said:


> I would write to them and complain tbh, especially if you use them often I would throw that in, they don't want to lose you as a costumer do they :lol:


ive never used them before....and if this is what they do i wont use them again...if they out of stock...they should let you know or have it up on the site...not just assume that you will take another size..


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Themanabolic said:


> I would write to them and complain tbh, especially if you use them often I would throw that in, they don't want to *lose you as a costumer do they* :lol:


What sort of costumes does she make for them...   sorry couldnt resist...


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> What sort of costumes does she make for them...   sorry couldnt resist...


 :lol: :lol::lol:Fcukk I feel silly now :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Themanabolic said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:Fcukk I feel silly now :laugh:


you know I loves ya baby... :lol: :lol: :innocent:


----------

